

LESS 1.0 released. Rewritten in Treetop, now with namespaces & accessors - cloudhead
http://lesscss.org/index.html

======
cloudhead
So I decided to rewrite it from scratch, using the awesome Treetop parser for
ruby. The implementation is now much more robust, and should handle change and
new features much more smoothly! Mixins can now be namespaced, and you can
access arbitrary properties in the style-sheet, through hash-like syntax.

Treetop, being a PEG parser isn't as fast as regexes, as you'll notice, but it
sure is worth it. Work is being done though, (in particular by Jason Garber)
on speeding things up—and LESS comes bundled with an optimized version of
Treetop, so fear not!

Last but not least, 'refresh your browsers!' cause we got ourselves a tasty
new website, courtesy of Dmitry from usabilitypost.com

------
SingAlong
What's the difference between Less and Sass?

Don't both almost similar syntaxes and do the same job?

EDIT: For anyone else who also want to know more about these two, here's a
blog post by Nathan Weizenbaum, the developer of Sass.
<http://nex-3.com/posts/83-sass-and-less>

~~~
cloudhead
LESS uses CSS's syntax, so they are quite different in that respect, the
'about' section on the website has info on this.

